# Aircraft Names



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

Right, allot of aircraft were given names by their crews as you know, bombers and fighters alike, what's your favourite aircraft name and do you have a picture of it perhaps?


----------



## GT (Sep 17, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

"Maulin' Ass" but I've only seen the bird on a video so you don't get the pleasure of seeing it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

My favorites are Karaya and that is already pictures and Memphis Belle. Here is a picture of Memphis Belle.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

This has to be the best!

"The Dragon And His Tail"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I may be wrong but I doubt it actually looked like that in WW2.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Believe it or not. It did exist. 43rd BG in the Pacific. The B24 actually survived the war and ended up at Tuscon for chopping up. The wrecking crew put it aside for a few years just cause they liked it so much.

The artist also did some other spectacular paint jobs.

The Collings Foundation painted their B24 this scheme and kept it on for a few years, to honor all the B24 crews in the PTO/CBI


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah but did the nose art look like that. I have seen some Dragon and his Tail nose art before that was less graphic. Not that I mind, I think it is great artwork.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

Man, that's a nice painted rack! Ive seen alot of bombers like 'Pistol Packin Mama' but nothing like that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)

who can argue with........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's one of mt Favs - Looks like the artist might of been from the middle of Mississippi.....


----------



## Smokey (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wie Ein Floh - Aber Oho!

Rough translation-

Like a Flea - but Wheee!*





Messerschmitt Me 163, 596 mph, for 7min 

http://www.luchtoorlog.be/me163_f1.htm

Nice colour scheme here




Me 163

http://www.luchtoorlog.be/me163_komet.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

I like the saying that goes with that one.


----------



## GT (Sep 19, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 19, 2005)

"Donald" - flied by Jan Zumbach of 303 Polish Sqn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2005)

Well damn I guess the Dragon and Its Tail that I saw was a repro paint job and done less graphic. Good stuff there I have to say I really like her.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

California Cutie...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2005)

nice, i like that B-24........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I also quite like this...


----------



## F4D (Sep 21, 2005)

The Dragon And His Tail" Was that a formation ship?
May not be the correct term for it. I know that in WW-2 the US used brightly painted ships to get a bomber group in formation before sending them on the mission. The formation ship returned to base when the group was on its way. I don't see any mission markings on The Dragon And His Tail" or I missed them.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

"The Dragon And His Tail" was not a formation ship.

It went out on regular patrols and missions.

I guess the artists in the PTO could get away with noseart like that because "the brass" was so far away.


----------



## NAVAIR (Sep 21, 2005)

Jack Ilfrey flew both a P-38J and a P-51D that carried this name. Jack was very helpful to me when I was writing about the P-38 a few years ago. Jack passed away last year. I recommend his book, naturally titled Happy Jack's Go Buggy. Jack was one of the most interesting characters to serve in the AAF during the war.

My regards,

NAVAIR


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

agreed Navair !

Jack was a super guy to talk with, sent me a free multi signed copy of his book and later I ordered his P-51D hot rod print from friend Tom Tullis. As you said it was quite a blow to hear of the news of Jack's passing....

do you know whom is the 20th fg representative now ?

Erich ~


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

a little Deutsche Edition

Raubautz VII flown by ace Klaus Bretschneider, Staffelkapitän of 5.Sturm/JG 300


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

and his wingman flying "Pimpf", Rote 8


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

one more from the same staffel. JG 300 pilots applied numerous whimsical sayings as well as name of their sweeties, of courseso did other Luftwaffe units....

Ace Konrad Bauer before he was seriously wlounded and sent out of action in 1944. His Fw 190A-8 "Kornjark"


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

a chap from my north end of the woods. Kelly Gross which flew a Jug as well as a P-51 D named "Live Bait" in the 354th fg., 9th AF


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

friend in the 78th fg Dick Hewitt flying his hot rod "Big Dick"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

Erich, I was looking at a book about a -190 group and I briefly saw a picture of a -190 with an amusing name. I cant remember the name of the book, but I remember the -190 was flying around late summer/early fall 1944, based in western Germany, possibly near Holland.

The plane was named (in latin) "I came, I saw, I ran away".

You ever see or hear of a -190 with that name?


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

In Latin ? interesting.....no I haven't. The Würger staffel of JV 44 had some different Bayersiche dialect sayings on the left side of the fuselage under the canopy all in the Alt Deutsche Schrift in white.

E still hunting for some more originals and I am sure Navair can help out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2005)

The formation ship that runs through my mind was painted with brightly colored circles all over the airframe. It was a B-24 also. Dont know the name.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2005)

There was one called "Wonder Bread" that looked like a Wonder Bread loaf wrapper. I will have to see if I have a pic of that. I know I did at one time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

is that the yellow one with red spots?


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

yellow with red spots was from the 491st bg adn named The Little Gramper.

brown with yellow spots was from the 489th bg and named Lil Cookie

white with red, black and yellow spots with half the front fuselage in white, the rear in brown, grey, the a/c has an eye and mouth with teeth and it is from the 458th bg, and is probably the a/c you speak of ~ aka wonder bread machine

hey more Deutsche a/c

Ernst Schroder flew in 5th staffel of JG 300 a standard Fw 190A-8 and "Kolle Lauf" on the left side and his sweetie Edelgard on the right side


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

"Muschi" flown by this pilot with his Wart of 6.Sturm/JG 300, yellow 12


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

Muschi in fact will be the cover foto for the EE released volume 2 on JG 300. that volume will have heavy emphasis on the SturmFw gruppe as it's prime source until spring of 45 when there will be a large section delaing with III./JG 300's fight against the Soviets and the last days of the unit.

another SturmFw from 6th staffel. Yellow 5, "Titt Wau Wau" hard to read on the Panzerplatten which is at least 5mm thick of steel plate on both sides of the fuselage tow ard off US point. 50 cal rounds. It was very successful for pilot protection but of course added weight meant the SturmFw was a dog in fighter vs fighter combat. I have a small 12 by 15 inch section of armor plate and it feels like it weighs 50 pounds ....


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2005)

I Like this one. A fun play on words.

Picture doesnt show it very well, but thats a fence the lady is hung up on.

B24 of the 380th BG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

Erich said:


> "Muschi" flown by this pilot with his Wart of 6.Sturm/JG 300, yellow 12



Ah "Muschi"! I would fly a "Muschi" anyday!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2005)

that's a pun worthy of CC or NS! the B-24 one i mean.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

No it isnt, I can better it  If I was flying a fighter, Id call it "On A-tack and the art would feature a guy about to sit on a tack


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2005)

I figured if I ever was able to afford a fighter, I would use the fuselage code FU-Q. Wouldn't that be a riot?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

What would you have for nose art?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Id use SE-X and I will not post what the nose art would be.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

My plane has already existed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

hehe, SE-X was carried by 3 different lancasters of 431 (Iriquois) Sqn RCAF!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

quite fitting i think, given how the lanc was so sexy.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

And in that case, full of Canadians.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cheddar cheese, )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

i've got a side profile of SE-X somewhere


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

It must have been a practical joke since the only think a Lanc can be compared to is the fat lady.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

So true 

How about ST-D or HI-V as a code?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats Posotive!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Luftwaffe aircraft had 4 letters, how about a Medical Storch with the code AI+DS ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

DI+CK, CO+CK, PU+SS, BO+OB, ......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

I kinda like BE-ER myself.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

You could definitely have some good ones with 4 letters!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

FU+CK, LI+CK, HI+CK,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

there was the lanc HA-G as well........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

HA-G describes her well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

i think she's beautiful......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah shes not bad. Id take her home.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell, are you implying youd try and screw the hell out of a load of metal?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Well you know......

Ofcourse not!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd bed a petrol engine anyday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

You mean the little hole that the spark plugs go into right.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I was actually thinking of a pushrod on a whopping great V8


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Dont come near my Jeep!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I thougt of an awesome joke:

What technique do engine rapists use?

Forced Induction.


Damn Im funny. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

I should slap you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

that's pretty damn good.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Another term for engine sex is "Driveshaft" followed by "Crankshaft"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

For the love of god, somebody make him stop! 





Actually, I kinda like those. Not bad.


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2005)

Pilot Tordoff and his mechanics, from the US 353rd fg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

how do you pronounce that?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

No idea  I won't even hazard a guess.


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2005)

353rd fg ace W. Blickenstaff's a/c named after his wife. He claimed 1 Me 262


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2005)

from the 352nd fg. Friend Bob Powells rod


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2005)

another pic of Bob in the cockpit of his D model


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 26, 2005)

This has always been one of my favorites. Sentimental Journey was a great song and the Betty Grable image was THE pin-up from WWII.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Were there 2 Sentimental Journey's, or is one fake?


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2005)

CC it is not uncommon to have a couple of a/c with the same name. found this in the P-61 night fighter squadrons as an example. another Stang


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 26, 2005)

A Lancaster of RCAF 408 (Goose) Sqn. The name had been carried over from the Halifax bomber that was flown previously. 
The Halifax had a woman of a different "style" painted next to the slogan, but I haven't been able to find a picture of it on-line. If I had a scanner I'd upload it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2005)

am I wrong to say that the chracter-pic on the Lanc is a bit oversized. I always thought that the nose art on RAF night bombers was rather small....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 26, 2005)

It's RCAF, that's why. Bodacious nose art was tolerated by the Canadian group. Not everyone did it, but it was allowed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

I always liked the ones with the pin up girls on them.


----------



## GT (Sep 30, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes that one is very nice!


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 17, 2020)

Why did Grumman choose to name its fighters after felid-type mammals and amphibious planes after birds, whereas Vought named its fighters after pirates?


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 17, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> Why did Grumman choose to name its fighters after felid-type mammals and amphibious planes after birds, whereas Vought named its fighters after pirates?


Why ? 
Why did Bell name it's helicopters after indian ttribes 
So did Piper.
About every aircraft maker around the world tries to give it's aircraft catchy, or sexy names, most popular seems to be after birds.
But there's only so many bird's names you can use.
So why ? They just did.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 17, 2020)

tyrodtom said:


> Why ?
> Why did Bell name it's helicopters after indian ttribes
> So did Piper.
> About every aircraft maker around the world tries to give it's aircraft catchy, or sexy names, most popular seems to be after birds.
> ...


Did manufacturers decide the name in USA? Many just seemed to copy the UK assigned name, Martlet/Wildcat being an obvious and understandable exception.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 17, 2020)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Right, allot of aircraft were given names by their crews as you know, bombers and fighters alike, what's your favourite aircraft name and do you have a picture of it perhaps?


Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster. Falls just inside the WW2 aircraft category, First flight 6 May 1944


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 17, 2020)

I think when Curtiss-Wright named the XP-55 the Ascender , I think they knew they had a little double meaning in that name.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> Why did Grumman choose to name its fighters after felid-type mammals and amphibious planes after birds, whereas Vought named its fighters after pirates?


This statement is about as stupid as it gets.

Really?
Grumman Avenger, Intruder, Prowler, Tracker and Skyrocket.

And pirates? Seriously?
Vought Kingfisher, Vindicator (and flying flapjack).

I'm trying hard not to say *someone's* being a dumbass, because that's not nice...but damn...


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 19, 2020)

Vought did like the name Corsair, they built the SBU-1 and the F4U, and called them both Corsair, then when they become LTV, they built the Corsair II.
I think there might be another Corsair in there too.
The built the F6U Pirate, and a Privateer.
But that's all. It just appears since they sold a lot of aircraft to the Navy they liked nautical names .
Like Cutlass.
But then they built the Crusader series, nothing nautical there.
And the Flying Pancake, and Flying Flapjack, though I'll bet those weren't their choice for those aircraft.


----------

